# Day 3 - 5/3/16



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I slept in this morning, cause the Alabama pomp bite has been a little disappointing and I didn't feel to excited about it this morning. I decided to leave Basecamp and journey back over to my Florida spot this afternoon. It paid off big time. I've just caught my Florida limit and a big ol bonus speckled trout. When I get back to Basecamp I'll send pictures and let ya'll in on what was hot today.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Awesome!!!!! Can't wait to see, I need to get put and fish!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I had plenty of shrimp today, but I still had one of my plain Jane leaders on from yesterday. So I decided to bait it up with fish bites. I put a white and orange sand flea flavor on the top hook and a pink shrimp flavor on the bottom. Six of my seven keeper pompano came from the fish bite rod. I caught 2 shorts that were released with my seventh keeper . Now for the part that I wouldn't have believed, had I not seen it for myself. A 21 inch speck ate the pink fish bite. Oh by the way the fleas were plentiful today, but the pomps didn't want them.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome Russ, you've been nail'n 'em


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Johnsons Beach Park Road is closed down past the first parking lot for sand removal from the roadway.
My neighbor's friend and his wife caught 11 pomps yesterday.
Git 'em Russ.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

He's also causing a "gold rush" for sand flea and pink fish bites. GK I have not caught a pomp on a fish bite all year, you have the touch! It's been ghost shrimp or sand fleas at Navarre beach!!!


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats! That's a fantastic report. It's taken me many years but I too feel that if the fish aren't biting where you are, move.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> He's also causing a "gold rush" for sand flea and pink fish bites. GK I have not caught a pomp on a fish bite all year, you have the touch! It's been ghost shrimp or sand fleas at Navarre beach!!!


I hope the rush doesn't start until after I buy some more tomorrow. Lol....but seriously ya'll, don't buy the last pack.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I gotta feeling GK doesn't give up all his pompano catching secrets!!!! Catching your limit weighted on fishbites is a big deal!!! I bet that's not the only thing on those hooks......either way I'm jealous that fishbites are that productive!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

evacuee said:


> Congrats! That's a fantastic report. It's taken me many years but I too feel that if the fish aren't biting where you are, move.


For too many years I use to waste a lot of time trying to catch fish where I wanted them to be. Now days if I'm not catching, I'm moving.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> I gotta feeling GK doesn't give up all his pompano catching secrets!!!! Catching your limit weighted on fishbites is a big deal!!! I bet that's not the only thing on those hooks......either way I'm jealous that fishbites are that productive!!!!


 I'm telling you, that was the only bait on that rig. As a matter of fact, I'm sitting here tying up some more plane Jane fish bites leaders. Just one red bead on top of the 3/0 eagle claw circle hooks. Not near as flashy as my standard pomp rigs.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

GK, you are a true gentleman and thanks for the way you make all of us better pompano fishermen!!!! Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> For too many years I use to waste a lot of time trying to catch fish where I wanted them to be. Now days if I'm not catching, I'm moving.


This is hard to hear but I know it's true. We rent a house on the beach, and want to fish in front of it...


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

You the man. Hope I can get down next week for a few days.


----------



## husker77 (Apr 18, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well I had plenty of shrimp today, but I still had one of my plain Jane leaders on from yesterday. So I decided to bait it up with fish bites. I put a white and orange sand flea flavor on the top hook and a pink shrimp flavor on the bottom. Six of my seven keeper pompano came from the fish bite rod. I caught 2 shorts that were released with my seventh keeper . Now for the part that I wouldn't have believed, had I not seen it for myself. A 21 inch speck ate the pink fish bite. Oh by the way the fleas were plentiful today, but the pomps didn't want them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking at a similar sand tire wagon. How do you like it? Is it smooth in sand loaded down?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pomphunter said:


> You the man. Hope I can get down next week for a few days.


Hey Johnny, come on down and let's do some fishing ! Call me if you make it down.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey husker77, the tires do really well in the sugar sand. The only problem with these orange ones is that the material is thin and can be punctured more easily than the gray ones ,but they're a lot cheaper. So far I haven't had any issues with punctures. They say you can fix leaks in them with super glue. But when I wear these out I'll be buying the gray ones. I was just a little short on cash last year when I bought these, but so far I'm really pleased with them.


----------



## husker77 (Apr 18, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Hey husker77, the tires do really well in the sugar sand. The only problem with these orange ones is that the material is thin and can be punctured more easily than the gray ones ,but they're a lot cheaper. So far I haven't had any issues with punctures. They say you can fix leaks in them with super glue. But when I wear these out I'll be buying the gray ones. I was just a little short on cash last year when I bought these, but so far I'm really pleased with them.


Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

